# Sigma Pro 70-300 Asp Macro?



## RSisco (May 18, 2011)

I am new to photography, my wife and I want to take nice family photos (as well as kids sports, birds, etc)

After much research on the forum here, I picked up a Nikon D5100 with the 18-55mm VR lens.

I was going to order a Nikon AF-S 55-300mm F/4.5-5.6G ED       DX VR Zoom Lens. The sales person, explained that Sigma just came out with a new lens (one that is so new, it's not even on their website yet). It's a Sigma Pro 70-300 Aspherical Macro Pro w/ High Speed Focusing Motor.

It would be nice to have some macro function for bugs, flowers, etc, but I wanted some advice. Typically I would just by the Nikon 55-300 and then a lens for macro, but at the moment, with a new baby, the budget is tight.

Has anyone heard of this new Sigma Pro 70-300 Asp Macro? It's supposed to be equivalent to the Sigma 70-300 F4-5.6 APO DG Macro but with a new faster motor.

I did ask if it has VR as I have seen posted here many times, that VR is a must. I was told that instead of VR it has a fast focus motor which is much faster and will not allow any vibration.

I seek input.

Rick


----------



## subscuck (May 18, 2011)

Hmmm. Focus speed and image stabilization have nothing to do with each other. Image stabilization occurs after you have focused and when you press the shutter button the rest of the way. IMHO, Image stabilization *can* be useful, but it's overrated and won't stop subject motion, only camera shake. It seems a lot of people just getting into photography want it for a crutch without understanding what it's useful for, and what it's not useful for. Ensuring your shutter speed is appropriate works just as well, and will stop subject motion. And I'm not sure where you have seen that VR "is a must".

As far as macro, these lenses aren't true macro lenses. They will allow a closer minimum focus distance than most lenses, but not as close as a true macro.


----------



## RSisco (May 18, 2011)

I don't expect the lens to be a true macro lens, but if it gets a little better focus on shorter distance, that's great. I plan to get a true macro lense later.

He didn't say image stabilization and focus speed was the same, he implied that the fast focus speed doesn't allow time for vibration to effect the image.

What I am more interested in, is if anyone has heard of this new "Sigma Pro" lens. Has anyone tried it? Is it legit or is it just sales fluff?

As stated, I placed an order for a Nikon AF-S 55-300mm F/4.5-5.6G ED       DX VR Zoom Lens. The sales person called me to confirm the order and I was told this new Sigma was a better lens for $20 less. I don't care about the $20, but I am interested in the lense if its as good as the Nikon, with a closer minimum focus distance.

He said...

"Its the new sigma pro 70-300 aspherical macro pro       with high speed focusing motor. its new and amazingly fast and it has       macro for closeups as well. The lens is made out of magnesium which is       much stronger and lighter then standard lenses, its also shorter so will       not affect the zoom motor on the camera. i usethis lense and it is       phenominal,much sharper then the nikon."

"is extremely fast and sharp. you will not get a better lens for the   money"

I asked if it has VR.. and he said...

"it has a better feature. instead of vibration reduction, which you do not need in the 5100, it has the fast focus motor, which is much faster and will not allow any vibration under any circumstances.. it has a very fast shutter"

Any input?

Rick



subscuck said:


> Hmmm. Focus speed and image stabilization have nothing to do with each other. Image stabilization occurs after you have focused and when you press the shutter button the rest of the way. IMHO, Image stabilization *can* be useful, but it's overrated and won't stop subject motion, only camera shake. It seems a lot of people just getting into photography want it for a crutch without understanding what it's useful for, and what it's not useful for. Ensuring your shutter speed is appropriate works just as well, and will stop subject motion. And I'm not sure where you have seen that VR "is a must".
> 
> As far as macro, these lenses aren't true macro lenses. They will allow a closer minimum focus distance than most lenses, but not as close as a true macro.


----------



## subscuck (May 18, 2011)

RSisco said:


> He didn't say image stabilization and focus speed was the same, he implied that the fast focus speed doesn't allow time for vibration to effect the image.


 
Neither did I. I said one has nothing to do with the other. You take the pic after focus is achieved, therefore his statement about focus speed affecting the final image is ridiculous at best.



> or is it just sales fluff?


 
This



> " its also shorter so will not affect the zoom motor on the camera.


 
Your hand is the "zoom motor".



> "it has a better feature. instead of vibration reduction, which you do not need in the 5100, it has the fast focus motor, which is much faster and will not allow any vibration under any circumstances.. it has a very fast shutter"


 
I don't even know where to begin with this. Any camera body will benefit from a lens with image stabilization under the right circumstances, and some bodies have it built in, like Sony. A motor that doesn't "allow any vibration under any circumstances" doesn't exist, but again, it's irrelevant as regards the final image. As far as it having a very fast shutter, well, maximum shutter speed is determined by your camera model, not the lens. Some cameras have a max shutter speed of 1/4000, others 1/8000. In either case, it has nothing to do with the lens, but the cameras physical limitations.

I'm curious where you're ordering from, because honestly, this sounds like someone taking advantage of a person with little knowledge about cameras, lenses and photography in general (i.e., scam). I would seriously consider cancelling the order and going with someone reputable. BTW, I could find no info at all on this lens. Doesn't it sound odd that a company would release a new product and have nothing about it on their website?


----------



## RSisco (May 18, 2011)

I ordered from Tri-State Camera (Tri-State Camera, Video, and Computer | Camera Accessories, Computer Store, Office Equipment, Camera Equipment). They had the Nikon AF-S 55-300mm F/4.5-5.6G ED DX VR Zoom Lens on sale for $307.99, with free shipping. I priced the same lens locally for $399.99 plus tax.

I ordered that lense, but was called the next day to confirm the order. The salesman, talked me into trying out what he claimed was a better lense by Sigma (a company that makes "90 percent of nikons     glass") for $20 less. The $20 means nothing, I spend that much on coffee every week. My thought is if the lens is a good as the Nikon, but with the ability to focus a bit closer for near macro images, I will be pleased. If it is junk and just sales fluff, then I am going to return it.

At this point, I guess my concern is that I can't find any info on it, so unless someone on here has a good review or two.. I am just returning it and getting the Nikon I did research.

Thank you for your time.

Rick


----------



## RSisco (May 18, 2011)

*Sent:* Wednesday, May 18, 2011 3:55 PM
*To:* Peter Ryan
*Subject:* Re: order​
I am not able to find a Sigma Pro 70-300mm that is motorized and aspherical on Sigmas' website. You said the lens was equivalent to the 70-300mm F4-5.6 APO DG Macro, but with a motor, is the ...

http://www.sigmaphoto.com/shop/70-300mm-f4-56-apo-dg-macromotorized-nikon

But that lens is not listed as aspherical. Is that the lens that you shipped?

Rick

----

The reply from Ryan was.. "Yes, however, the new one is aspherical."

----

I called Sigma, then sent this email to Tri-State Camera...

Ryan,

    I am concerned at this point. You are selling me a lens that is so    new that even Sigma doesn't list it on their website, so I just    called SigmaPhoto.com (1-800-896-6858) and they told me there is no    Sigma 70-300mm F4-5.6 APO DG Macro (Motorized or otherwise) that is    aspherical. They told me to "cancel my order and order from a more    reputable place, such as www.bhphotovideo.com"

    If the item has shipped, please supply me with a tracking number and    an RMA number so that I may return it the moment it arrives. If you    do not have tracking information, than the order can be canceled    because it has not yet shipped, which will save a huge hassle.

    Rick

----

At this point, I am just going to cancel or return whatever I am sent, or file a claim if I am sent nothing, and then order a Nikon lense like I originally planned.


----------



## subscuck (May 18, 2011)

RSisco said:


> I ordered from Tri-State Camera


 
Yeah, that explains my concern. Bad reputation and bait and switch sum them up. And Sigma makes 0% of Nikon glass. Are you sure these are people you want to do business with?

As far as the price, I'm guessing at $20 less than the Nikon lens you were ordering, that puts it at $287.99. *If* it's the APO DG Macro (Motorized), reputable dealers like B&H and Adorama have it for $239. So instead of "saving" you $20, they're actually nailing you for about $50. Again, do you really want to do business with Tristate?

As for the lens, I would guess the Nikon you were originally going to order would be better optically. While Sigma makes some very nice lenses, their cheaper zoom lenses are usually nothing to write home about, and in fact any sub $300 zoom lens is usually junk. The Nikon retails at reputable dealers for about $360, so again, think bait and switch. Had you stuck to your guns on the Nikon at their "sale price", it probably would have suddenly become unavailable. Hence the "confirmation" phone call, they had no intention of ever selling that lens at that price.

So here's my advice; Cancel any and all orders with Tristate. Go with the Nikon, it's probably a better lens. I shoot Canon, so I can only base my assumption on what experience has shown me with cheap Sigma zooms. Call either B&H or Adorama, they're the two most often recommended dealers for good reason; they don't lie, they don't bait and switch, and they have sterling reputations. In fact, Adorama has a customer liason on this very forum. If you do some googling on Tristate, I think you'll find it's best to avoid them.


----------

